# Gaming clubs Suffolk



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

any gaming clubs in suffolk? I Live near Lowestoft -out in the sticks!- and gaming clubs seem to be hard to find!


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, I'd like to know too. Ipswich has nothing that I'm aware of


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm much in the same boat, In Rendlesham, which is about 10mins from Woodbridge. 

Sadly it seems all the what I'd consider 'proper' clubs are further out, there are one or two in Beccles but that is too far north for me, and the other GCN club in Suffolk is west of Ipswich by a fair distance. I know theres a Vet night at GW Ipswich, but its still got all the associated stigma of being a GW store, so not everyones cup of tea, and I can't get there anyways. 

Real problem being in a place like this and not having your own transport.

My only saving grace is my wife plays and I've found one guy in the village my sort of age (early 30's) who plays, but its only once every couple of months.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah i've tried to contact the beccles ones but get no reply, probably my own fault sent out adverts for my warhammer store last week so they more than likely think i'm just trying to sell them something. GRR can't a guy have more than one objective!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye thinking about it I think its one GCN club in Beccles but two gaming stores, not sure if either store has something to do with the club though.

As to your store, do you have a shopfront?

The reason I ask is my mate was round for one of bi monthly games a couple of weeks back and he mentioned a store that was discounting GW stuff in Lowestoft and was suggesting I go with him sometime to have a look. I think he mentioned it had a gaming table as well,is that anything to do with you?

Apologies if it isn't, oh and I'm not 100% on the gaming table, my memory is hazy at the best of times.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope not me I am in lowestoft and do discount prices (around 25% off!) but my store is online only (cant afford the bricks and mortor these days!).
hmm competition eh?
But no i've only just started my estore and only sent emails out last week so someone is by the sound of it beating me to the posts. However if you ever are in the lowestoft area check out my website first and see if there's anything on there you want and that way postage is not needed!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually no your fine.. my brain melted, the dangers of posting on the fly while at work... hehe.. Lowestoft is east coast.. I just realized he was talking about Felixstowe.. my apologies for confusing you. 

Oh and aye, certainly pm my your estore details, I was planning to go to Lowestoft sometime during the summer.


----------



## artemic (Jun 20, 2008)

Heya, As it turns out I live in lowestoft suffolk too! I tried to turn up to the GCN club in Beccles the other week at the time they gamed according to their website. But unfortunately the hall where it says that they play was filled with people for a dancing class! 

The nearest club ive found is in Norwich, which is a bit of a trek. Id be more than happy to meet up sometime for a few games though.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

MIGHT be getting something sorted for playing in Ipswich at some point over the next few months. No promises though, and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, We have a member that travels in from Ipswich who comes to our club on a friday night at www.4tk.co.uk, I know it is about a 20 mile journey buut you might be bale to jump in the same car or something, if not have a look at the site for directions, New members welcome as we have about 12 tables for warmachine,flames of war 40k and are getting new scenery as well on 19th July to replace the old scenery we had.


----------



## jambodini (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually there is a club in Lowestoft. It is mainly WHFB but some 40k & LOTR too.

It is at Lowestoft library every Sunday from 10.30 to around 2

Age range 11 to 30 something


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hmm might have to pop down is there generally a large turn out?


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Just to let you know if you search on GNC there is an Ipswich based club!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea ipswich is a little far for me really though mate i'm in lowestoft and soon to be in norwich (of which i know of 2 clubs) thanks though


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Hell, if need be you can crash here at mine lol, me and bishop5 (housemate) are avide players so can be a weekend of it lol.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well hi i just registered because i cam across this topic via a Google search for warhammer gaming clubs, id be very interested if anyone in Ipswich knows of any gaming clubs or wants to be proactive and start one ( i certainly wouldnt mind helping with that) or even just wants a game.

Im mainly a fanatsy player however i do play 40k from time to time, if you interested you can email me on

[email protected]

Im pretty sure their is the need for it because sadly GW isnt the best place for games.

I think Swarm is long gone btw


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well a weekend of warhammer does sound appealing to me would your club consider allowing me to set up a trade satnd i.e bring some models down to pimp more store?


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Heheh. Anyone up for getting hiring out some space somewhere in suffolk (Stowmarket or something?) and setting up a weekend of gaming? Take a few months to plan it and spread the word, but I know a fair few people who'd be interested. I don't know the kind of scale exactly, though.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

@WoRLoKKeD - Well i would certainly be up for that, i would rather it was ipswich however as i dont drive!

@Discount Wargames - Well if other people are interested in starting a club i would certainly welcome trade stand, this is just a idea atm. Just depends on enough people being itnerested in the idea and wanting to get together to find a place to hire. I sure their are enough places about.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

itsonlyme said:


> @WoRLoKKeD - Well i would certainly be up for that, i would rather it was ipswich however as i dont drive!
> 
> @Discount Wargames - Well if other people are interested in starting a club i would certainly welcome trade stand, this is just a idea atm. Just depends on enough people being itnerested in the idea and wanting to get together to find a place to hire. I sure their are enough places about.


Neither do I, but I was figuring that Stow is more in the center of suffolk. Saying that, Ipswich has more bored 40k playing people...Yeah, Ipswich would probably work better actually. I know the scout hall on Bramford road hire out for the Runik Games guys to do their Friday Night Magic there. That'd probably be a good bet.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Works for me, thats right near my house, i can speak to my aunt about it when i next see her because she is a scout leader their.


----------



## KaiserBill (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I just signed up to reply to this - I'm desperate for some gaming! So desperate I'd even travel to Ipswich! :grin:

Recently moved here (near Halesworth) and I'd really like to make contact with some roleplaying groups, but also I could do some wargaming..I collect Eldar, Bretonnians and my current baby is my 40k Pirate army, yaharr!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice to see so many people round and about in Suffolk playing GW stuff.
Like Drachaos said, we're more than happy to accomodate games at weekends (or after 6pm weekdays) as long as we have enough notice to remove all the empty cans of beer from the room. 

With a bit of a re-arrange, we could probably get two boards setup in our living room.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

sent you PM if want game KaiserBill  spoke to your mate earlier bishop5, forgot to ask if you guys play play fanatsy (i was tired  )


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

We've just started playing Fantasy... i've got a few Vampire Counts and graham's got Wood Elves. Not as well read up on the rules for fantasy as I am for 40K, however.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Wood elves hey  arg they make my chaos cry, well should be good fun then, well i wouldnt worry about not being as well read up on fanatsy anyways, dosnt take long to pick them up  How many points worth of stuff do you both have? (so i know how much to bring  )


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Of 40k? A fair amount. Fantasy, around 1000-1500 points each (without proxying)


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

oh ok cool mate, atleast you have a fair amount of stuff then  you guys been playing long?


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

We just got back into it after Xmas this year. I'm ex-staff aswell lol. Been playing on and off since i was 12.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

So you like having a real salary then  well then atleast you guys have been playing as long as me which is a good start  warhammer is far better than it used to be, atleast now we dont have the game within a game (oh yes, didnt we all love the hour long magic phases!).

So i take it you matt who worked in GW then? (the happier one of the two  )


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in Norwich and the GW shop there is pretty good. If any of you are ever near or around the area then perhaps we could have a game at the store or something. . .


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

would love to mate just a case of actually getting the time off work to get up that way in the first place  Lived in Norwish for abit (worked in topman), for some reason never went into the store (didnt stay in norwich for long).


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

itsonlyme said:


> oh ok cool mate, atleast you have a fair amount of stuff then  you guys been playing long?


Been playing GW titles for most of my life; including the interactive adventure books that came out before warhammer. 40K is my love tho and we've been together since 2nd edition, taking a break for university. Now working hard full-time and enjoying spending my money / time on 40K. 

How long have you been playing? Also, are you going to show us up by having a fully painted army?  Due to the constraints placed upon my person by work, and being a lazy bastard, i've only fully finished one army (Necron - gotta love drybrushing) with several still very WIP.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

been playing around 15 years myself  started with 2nd ed 40k myself actually, not been so keen on 40k since 3rd (however as with 4th ed i will try 5th ed). Well if i bring my chaos warriors then yeah you can see a fully painted army (well bar the marauder horsemen which i cant be arsed to paint since the models arnt half as nice as the new ones).

Well i understand the restraints of work, i think since i bought my DE a month ago i have two half painted models (work 40-70hrs a week) and like yourself im a lazy bastard  The only real reason i have a fully painted chaos army is because i went to the GT and had about 3 months unemployed when i moved back to ipswich and stayed with my gran for abit(had nothing else to do).

I dont ever think my marines will ever get painted, it was hard enough painting my chaos warriors (far nicer models), arg, bloody painting, its like a fulltime job!


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

The Verdict!

Meet up with Itsonlyme, was ace. Great bloke and like minded. Worth a decent battle against even if your a beginner say on fantasy! Really made me think about my army choices again lol.

Fantastic looking army to say the least aswell, full 2000 points of khornate warriors is a sight to behold!

None the less looking forward to the 40k game next 

Next stop! GAMES DAY 08! Let me know if your going from the suffolk area and we can organise a meet up and a chinwag.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

hey cheers man  well im painting the marines atm so you might even see a fully painted marine army :shok: had a good time, just a shame i had work at 7am :ireful2:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

You left your tape-measure 

Come round for a game of 40K some time? I don't mind lending models for proxying, etc. Although i'm planning on painting my Deathwing in the next few weeks (still need to buy another 11 Terminators and a Venerable Dreadnought for a full army)


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah i thought i had, well then i will certainly be round for a game sometime, bought black reach yesterday so i might actually know the rules! (always a bonus  ) I should be cool for models 

I can do..

Thursday or saturday night, if you want just give us a call and we can arrange something  

BTW, do you have a spare assault cannon arm?


----------



## Cambria (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I've just become a Heretic after coming across this thread. I recently moved back to Suffolk (I'm now living in Rendlesham near Woodbridge) & would like to try a game (I'm brand new to 40K & have only played with my son so far). I'll be keeping an eye on whether you get something regular set up.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

well if you want games of 40k or fanatsy just send me a message and i can pass you a phone number, i have a 8x4 modular board which i just setup in the front room.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i just spoke to my aunt about it, basically sounds like the best nights are sundays (most the day i think) or tuesday after 7.30, still need to get a price for rental, if anyone is interested in helping start a club then just send me a PM and i will pass on my mobile number. The only problems i see is if people expect me to provide all the boards and scenery, basically if people want a club then they need to be willing to help out.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.legion-wgc.co.uk/

Did find this gaming club in ipswich for those who may be interested


----------



## PerpetualDawn (May 4, 2009)

Hi all, 

Does anyone still play? I dug out my Tau the other day that never actually played a game with.. Unfortunately everyone I know see it as far to geeky to be involved in and I get weird looks lol...

Cheers


----------



## BlueReviler (Feb 15, 2011)

*Lowestoft gaming.*

hey i know this post is super old but i didnt know if anyone has got a group in lowestoft that is still active, my army is still in the middle of being painted and ive not playd a proper game of 40k since i was at school like 10 years ago lol so me and the rules just dont get along atm but im reading up on them lol would be good to hear from anyone in lowestoft as i have no transport


----------

